# Where do I hoist a 'black ball shape'?



## Celestialsphere

Hello,

Before I start, sorry if any of my terminology is incorrect. I am a newbie modelmaking landlubber.

I wonder if anyone can tell me where I would hoist the 'black ball' shape on a ship at anchor if my ship doesn't have a foremast.
Do I hoist it on the main mast?

Assume my ship is registered in Britian, present day, and operates in British waters. 

Thankyou

Andrew

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## Orbitaman

From the International Regulations for Preventing Collisions at Sea 1972 (COLREGS)

Rule 30: Anchored Vessels and Vessels Aground

(a) A vessel at anchor shall exhibit where it can best be seen:
(i) in the fore part, an all-round white light or one ball;
(ii) at or near the stern and at a lower level than the light prescribed in subparagraph (i), an all-round white light.
(b) A vessel of less than 50 meters in length may exhibit an all-round white light where it can best be seen instead of the lights prescribed in paragraph (a) of this Rule.
(c) A vessel at anchor may, and a vessel of 100 meters and more in length shall, also use the available working or equivalent lights to illuminate her decks.
(d) A vessel aground shall exhibit the lights prescribed in paragraph (a) or (b) of this Rule and in addition, where they can best be seen;
(i) two all-round red lights in a vertical line;
(ii) three balls in a vertical line.
(e) A vessel of less than 7 meters in length, when at anchor not in or near a narrow channel, fairway or where other vessels normally navigate, shall not be required to exhibit the shape prescribed in paragraphs (a) and (b) of this Rule.
(f) A vessel of less than 12 meters in length, when aground, shall not be required to exhibit the lights or shapes prescribed in subparagraphs (d)(i) and (ii) of this Rule.

Nationality of the vessel is irrelevant. All vessels of all flags are required to comply with these rules.


----------



## jimthehat

Orbitaman said:


> From the International Regulations for Preventing Collisions at Sea 1972 (COLREGS)
> 
> Rule 30: Anchored Vessels and Vessels Aground
> 
> (a) A vessel at anchor shall exhibit where it can best be seen:
> (i) in the fore part, an all-round white light or one ball;
> (ii) at or near the stern and at a lower level than the light prescribed in subparagraph (i), an all-round white light.
> (b) A vessel of less than 50 meters in length may exhibit an all-round white light where it can best be seen instead of the lights prescribed in paragraph (a) of this Rule.
> (c) A vessel at anchor may, and a vessel of 100 meters and more in length shall, also use the available working or equivalent lights to illuminate her decks.
> (d) A vessel aground shall exhibit the lights prescribed in paragraph (a) or (b) of this Rule and in addition, where they can best be seen;
> (i) two all-round red lights in a vertical line;
> (ii) three balls in a vertical line.
> (e) A vessel of less than 7 meters in length, when at anchor not in or near a narrow channel, fairway or where other vessels normally navigate, shall not be required to exhibit the shape prescribed in paragraphs (a) and (b) of this Rule.
> (f) A vessel of less than 12 meters in length, when aground, shall not be required to exhibit the lights or shapes prescribed in subparagraphs (d)(i) and (ii) of this Rule.
> 
> Nationality of the vessel is irrelevant. All vessels of all flags are required to comply with these rules.


simple answer,on the jack staff


----------



## Binnacle

jimthehat said:


> simple answer,on the jack staff


Many ships have no jack staff.


----------



## jimthehat

Binnacle said:


> Many ships have no jack staff.


must hav e been like the golden rivet then ,there was always one there when i needed it.

jim


----------



## Ron Dean

Binnacle said:


> Many ships have no jack staff.


I guess the only answer then, is Rule 30 (a) Where it can best be seen.


----------



## cueball44

Rule 11 (c) Between sunrise and sunset every vessel when at anchor shall carry in the forepart of the vessel, where it can best be seen, one black ball not less than 2Ft in diameter. It is usually placed on the fore-stay, but you should have no problem rigging one up by using a heaving line connected to your mast and a point as close to the bow as you can. I hope that helps. 'cueball44'


----------



## Binnacle

Celestialsphere said:


> Hello,
> 
> Before I start, sorry if any of my terminology is incorrect. I am a newbie modelmaking landlubber.
> 
> I wonder if anyone can tell me where I would hoist the 'black ball' shape on a ship at anchor if my ship doesn't have a foremast.
> Do I hoist it on the main mast?
> 
> Assume my ship is registered in Britian, present day, and operates in British waters.
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> Andrew
> 
> Melbourne, Australia


Majority of ships that have a fore stay hang the anchor ball/light from a halyard attached to that stay.


----------



## pete

In the Fore part of the vessel not less than 20' above the uppermost continuous deck or where it can best be seen.......pete


----------



## Celestialsphere

*Thankyou everyone !*

Thankyou everyone for you responses.

This is a link to a nice photo of the vessel I was thinking of.
Photo by Derek Sands on Shipspotting.com

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1118653

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## stephen street

*Two black balls etc,*

HI, 
Back in my college days I had the good fortune to have as fellow student Mr Salu Kuata a cadet from africa. Looked and played football like Pele.(Not relavant to the story.) 
How this part of the tale unfolded, I can't recall. We had a class on "rule of the road",Salu proclaimed he wanted to be known as NC.
He was a joker but this left most of us a bit bemused.He then gave a page number of the R and R book saying "now thats what you call a man.For anyone not yet on board read the appropriate Day Time Signal For Vessels Not Under Command.(Hint Not less than 6 ft ect)
A light hearted start to the weekend.
Steve.


----------

